# 1963 Schwinn Traveler...Just Got It



## HARPO (Sep 2, 2022)

Why oh why would I go and buy this? One simple answer...the head badge. Plastic Starburst in almost mint condition. 😍

Also, the saddlebag...fenders...and pedals..._maybe_ the saddle.

Plenty of rust as you can see. Some of the chrome is even peeling away from the rims which is why I got a _very_ good price on this. But with the exception of a missing headlight, it's all original. Right down to the tires that still hold air. And from what I saw, the brake lever was an option that year on the coaster brake models. Still, it should clean up nicely. But the badge is what I really wanted! 🤪 Build date is June 6, 1963. (F320346)

Before photos attached...


----------



## HARPO (Sep 2, 2022)

Catalog Page from 1963


----------



## Drosentreter (Sep 2, 2022)

What rims are they? I might have some really good hoops…


----------



## HARPO (Sep 2, 2022)

Drosentreter said:


> What rims are they? I might have some really good hoops…



I haven't looked that close yet, but I think I might have a pair. Thanks for the offer! 🙂


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 2, 2022)

The market undervalues these bikes, considering they were a deluxe, well-made utility bike. Properly set up for the rider, they are very comfortable and versatile, even if a bit on the heavy side. They're quite attractive once cleaned up.


----------



## Goldenrod (Sep 2, 2022)

Schwinn tires and a kick back rear hub.  Your efforts are noble.  Keep it until it is respected.


----------



## HARPO (Sep 2, 2022)

Goldenrod said:


> Schwinn tires and a kick back rear hub.  Your efforts are noble.  Keep it until it is respected.




Sadly, it's not a kickback rear hub. Just a regular Bendix redline coaster brake hub. The kickback would have had the triple stripes.


----------



## HARPO (Sep 2, 2022)

Another few pics...


----------



## Goldenrod (Sep 2, 2022)

T


HARPO said:


> Sadly, it's not a kickback rear hub. Just a regular Bendix redline coaster brake hub. The kickback would have had the triple stripes.
> 
> View attachment 1689359



Thanks, Grasshopper has much to learn.


----------



## juvela (Sep 2, 2022)

-----

our klaxoniere may needs be make visitation upon his health care professional for treatment of "tennis elbow" prior to the completion of this redd-up 😲


-----


----------



## HARPO (Sep 2, 2022)

Look what I found under the saddlebag. Valley Stream is about a half hour or so from my house. That will remain on the bike, of course. 🙂


----------



## juvela (Sep 2, 2022)

HARPO said:


> Look what I found under the saddlebag. Valley Stream is about a half hour or so from my house. That will remain on the bike, of course. 🙂
> 
> View attachment 1689394




-----

thank you

have been waiting to find out how it read

bike note -

IIRC the Jawa/Favorit agent for the U.S. market was located in Valley Stream for many a yar...

company called "American Jawa"

they were also an agent for other products from the export group MOTOKOV PRAHA such as chain hoists, Barum tyres, sidecars, etc.

-----


----------



## HARPO (Sep 2, 2022)

The local Police Dept.'s would place those on any kids bike so they had a record of the original owner. And if it was ever removed, it still showed scratches where the plate was. Lol...serial number was a better ID though! 🤪


----------



## Rollo (Sep 2, 2022)

Nice find ... here's a pic of the '63 Traveler that I had ...


----------



## juvela (Sep 2, 2022)

Rollo said:


> Nice find ... here's a pic of the '63 Traveler that I had ...
> 
> View attachment 1689584




-----

thanks for sharing your example!

is lighting system a Miller?


-----


----------



## phantom (Sep 2, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> thanks for sharing your example!
> 
> ...



If it isn't it should be.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Sep 2, 2022)

Rollo said:


> Nice find ... here's a pic of the '63 Traveler that I had ...
> 
> View attachment 1689584



That looks like a '64 chain guard to me.


----------



## Rollo (Sep 3, 2022)

Eric Amlie said:


> That looks like a '64 chain guard to me.



Frame dated late '63


----------



## Rollo (Sep 3, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> thanks for sharing your example!
> 
> ...



Yes Miller gen lights  ... my '67 Collegiate also came with a Miller gen lights ...


----------



## Schwinny (Sep 3, 2022)

I've got a soft spot for these. They were just so over the top. All the options and glitz. I think this is the first single speed I've seen.
I was always under the impression that the starburst head badge was a 61'  anomaly.
Over time I've found three and I seem to remember they were all on 61 models.


----------



## HARPO (Sep 3, 2022)

@Schwinny  If you look at the catalog page I put in, you can see it has the Starburst badge on it.

BTW, the chrome on the fenders is cleaning up beautifully!! 😀


----------



## Rollo (Sep 3, 2022)

HARPO said:


> @Schwinny  If you look at the catalog page I put in, you can see it has the Starburst badge on it.
> 
> BTW, the chrome on the fenders is cleaning up beautifully!! 😀



Are they stainless fenders?


----------



## Schwinny (Sep 3, 2022)

I also remember those head badges are quite fragile and pop off easily.
One was crazed terribly and pieces stuck to the bike like gum in your hair but others dropped away. One popped off in my hand just touching it and the other was on the floor next to the bike the morning after I brought the bike home. Popped off by itself, probably from humidity change.
The ones in perfect condition are quite rare. Most I've seen are crazed or chipped up somehow.


----------



## rennfaron (Sep 3, 2022)

There were two versions of the starburst head badge. The winged badge ran until '59/'60, with some '60s still showing up with a winged badge. In 1960 the first iteration starburst badge was used (shown on left). It has a raised silver border around the text and black infill. This badge style ran until sometime in 1961 and then you see the second style used. The second, and last version, (shown on right) has no silver border and the text looks more bold because there is more black infill. This style ran until 1963. Other than that minor stylistic change they are the exact same, and the starburst badge ran from 1960 - 1963. The first version (limited run) is harder to find but they turn up often (rare-ish yes, but they do pop up quite a bit and aren't all that difficult to find. Biggest issue is that you have to pay $$$ up for them).


----------



## HARPO (Sep 3, 2022)

@Rollo  Hah! You're right. _They are stainless steel fenders_. It even says so in the catalog page!! 🤪


----------



## juvela (Sep 3, 2022)

-----





-----







-----


----------



## HARPO (Sep 3, 2022)

@rennfaron  Thanks for the update! I had no idea that there were two versions of the badge. Learn something new every day...except that either one is $$ to buy. 🙄


----------



## juvela (Sep 3, 2022)

-----





-----

can just see the judges at a concours scrutinizing these and saying to a restorer -

"You have the wrong version of this badge.  We must dock your entry X number of points."    😂

much like Roseanne Roseannadanna used to say -







-----


----------



## HARPO (Sep 4, 2022)

First time using Evapo-Rust... This is from sitting in it for 15 hours. 😍

Just dried them off, so they haven't even been cleaned up a bit more with 0000 steel wool and polished!! Chrome is so clean it's actually reflecting the texture of the paper towel!!! Amazing product.


----------



## juvela (Sep 4, 2022)

HARPO said:


> First time using Evapo-Rust... This is from sitting in it for 15 hours. 😍
> 
> Just dried them off, so they haven't even been cleaned up a bit more with 0000 steel wool and polished!! Chrome is so clean it's actually reflecting the texture of the paper towel!!! Amazing product.
> 
> ...




-----

...and now on to the repacking...


-----


----------



## Schwinny (Sep 4, 2022)

I use CLR. Perhaps they are of the same thing good stuff


----------



## HARPO (Sep 5, 2022)

The CLR is very caustic. The Evapo-Rust isn't, and won't even damage paint (_or your skin_!). 🙂


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 5, 2022)

Evapo-Rust is good for small stuff, particularly small, chrome plated stuff. It will leave a sticky residue if left to dry, but rinses off fine. It is very expensive if you are trying to immersion soak a frame, handlebars, rims, etc. Be very careful with some of the older red paints and Evapo-Rust because it may turn them pink (also true of oxalic acid). If iron oxide pigment is used in the paint because it will leech out he iron oxide component, turn the red to pink. It will also soften/melt some of the older type water-slide decals. I love using it in a little dish on headset parts, bottom bracket parts, brake handles, brake calipers, etc. It also works very well if you want to remove rust from the inside of a set of handlebars (fill the insides and let it sit a couple hours, then pour out into a jar. 

I don't use CLR on bikes and parts because Evapo-Rust works as a higher end solution for small stuff and oxalic acid is an effective and economical solution for larger parts and baths. 

Your bike will probably clean up pretty well. I don't see anything particularly lethal on the surface, at least from what I can see.


----------



## HARPO (Sep 6, 2022)

Not that expensive for what it does...unless you're buying gallons of it...and the best prices are on Prime. 🙂

*BUT*...the time saved on cleaning smaller pieces (pedals, etc.) is worth every penny. It can be used over and over again, and I can be working on another part of the bike while the Evapo-Rust is doing its thing. When done, a quick rinse and a polish and it's finished.


----------



## HARPO (Sep 15, 2022)

Finally finished! A lot of the chrome came out better than I had dared hoped for. 🙂


----------



## Eric Amlie (Sep 15, 2022)

I have a soft spot in my heart for these early-mid sixties Travelers. Heavy as hell, but cool!
I had a Coppertone '63 or '64 as a kid.
The memory of it is what got me into this vintage bike thing.
Until I ran the inflation calculator on the price, I hadn't realized how much my grandparents had shelled out for that bike!
Not my bike, but mine was just like this one.


----------



## HARPO (Sep 16, 2022)

Now that I look at the photos blown up on my computer, I can see a lot of spots I missed that would have come off!! 🥺 Under the handlebars...side of the crank arm...etc. Back to the brass brush and Noxon polish! 😆

BTW, I stuffed the saddlebag with bubble wrap to fill it out for the photos. And yes @Eric Amlie , heavy _and_ expensive in its day.


----------



## HARPO (Sep 22, 2022)

Quick question. Are the pedals the same size as on the boys model? To me they appear to be, but I'm not sure. 🤨


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 22, 2022)

HARPO said:


> Quick question. Are the pedals the same size as on the boys model? To me they appear to be, but I'm not sure. 🤨



Yes the pedals on your bike are the same size. They did not make that style pedal in a ladie's or Jr. Those are real nice pedals.


----------



## HARPO (Sep 22, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Yes the pedals on your bike are the same size. They did not make that style pedal in a ladie's or Jr. Those are real nice pedals.




Thank you for confirming. I had these on other Schwinn's I've had...and after Posting this, I checked them with the '59 Phantom I have. Duh! Same size. Should have checked first. 🤪


----------



## Rollo (Sep 22, 2022)

Eric Amlie said:


> I have a soft spot in my heart for these early-mid sixties Travelers. Heavy as hell, but cool!
> I had a Coppertone '63 or '64 as a kid.
> The memory of it is what got me into this vintage bike thing.
> Until I ran the inflation calculator on the price, I hadn't realized how much my grandparents had shelled out for that bike!
> ...



That would be my bike ...  😎 👍


----------



## Schwinny (Sep 23, 2022)

And speaking of heavy,
Those bow pedals are.... Significant


----------

